# Green List of Occupations / Cyber Security question



## jan.kupka (Jun 22, 2020)

Hello,

started to look on possibilities of immigrating to New Zealand as Cyber Security person with 14 plus years experience. In the past i remember it was almost impossible without job offer and job offer was impossible to get from abroad.

Found that they extended green list to some IT related jobs, does it help? Should make for companies sponsorship much easier?
Contacted some immigration agency who in a few hours claimed they might have company who would be interested, feeling scam as usual, but was hoping for the best :]

Thank you if any of you would be able to share any piece of advice
Jan


----------



## Kingdragonfly (Apr 29, 2021)

Scammers tend to concentrate on the lower end of the market, and tend to prey on Asians and Pacifica.

With automated chat-bots now ruling the entire world's recruitment market, if you're getting generic sounding emails you're probably talking to a robot who's doing the pre-screening.

Just jump through the first few hoops, and wait till you get an email asking for an interview.

The more experience you have, and the more specialized your knowledge, the more likely you are to get an offer before actually arriving in the country.

Much more recommend is arriving on a tourist visa, and then approaching recruitment firms.

Note it's illegal to work on a tourist visa, but it's legal to talk to firms.

Always state first that you will require sponsorship, otherwise you're wasting yours and their time.


----------

